# x-jammers carbon express/easton full bore



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

I shot the x-j27's last year and am playing with the FB's now. They are cut 31" and did not like the 250 gr points. I have 150's in them now and they shoot a lot better. I have some 100's on order to see what those do. My CX's had 200 gr points but were cut at 30". I know two other guys shooting the FB's right now. One is using 100 gr points and the other is using 250's. Both guys love the arrow. So when it comes to set-up you might just want to prepare yourself to buy lots of points.


----------



## rossing6 (Jun 7, 2008)

It's all about the spine breaking down for you...comparing two arrows of two different lengths or spines or varying tip weights means nothing really...sometimes a shaft will act poorly because the rest is not properly centershot, or there is vane contact or poor form, but you know that even poorly spined arrows will all act identical if built exactly the same and shot exactly the same...forgiveness is in the tuning (spining) so the shaft flexes just enough, not too much not too little so that it absorbs the right amount of energy during the acceleration off the bow...if this helps, the rear of the shaft accelerates slightly faster than the tip, so the shaft has to flex a little so it can shorten in length...too stiff and either the front or rear has to kick out up, down, left, or right, or too weak and it over bends and does all kinds of funny things going over the rest, etc...but at one yardage, say indoors 18 meters or 20 yds, you can shoot a .150 to .300 spine shaft on a mid 50# bow with 200-300 grain tips with helical feathers to help get the stiff shaft straightened out as quickly as possible and do fairly well. A lot of guys will cut those stiff shafts down to 28" or so with 150 tips, and those will be WAY too stiff, but shot perfectly, they'll do the same thing...I am not a perfect shooter, so I prefer to keep my fat shafts in the .400 spine range where I can actually tune the shaft properly to the bow, THEN add the feathers for maximum correction on my bad shots etc, and be able to choose the tip weight I want as well...different ways of doing it. More critical when you are shooting at multiple distances to have the spine dialed correctly...thoughts for you any way. Cheers, Ryan


----------

